# Flipping door knob...confused :(



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

On most knob locks, the knob itself can be flipped. Look for a small "poke" hole just past the knob and before the outside trim........insert key into lock and turn about 60 degrees, poke a heavy duty paper clip into "poke" hole and the knob should pull off and be flipped. You may have to experiment with exact key turn location so the knob releases. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

Schlage, EZ Set, Dexter and most big box store brands the knobs can be flipped.......not sure about your Kwikset or similar brand. If no go on flip........get a new lock so you don;t freeze up again.


----------



## hayley3 (Mar 4, 2008)

georgemcq said:


> On most knob locks, the knob itself can be flipped. Look for a small "poke" hole just past the knob and before the outside trim........insert key into lock and turn about 60 degrees, poke a heavy duty paper clip into "poke" hole and the knob should pull off and be flipped. You may have to experiment with exact key turn location so the knob releases. Let us know how you make out.


I did a google search and sure enough Kwikset does not flip without more work than I want to do. I'm going to buy a new doorknob but not sure what they sell locally, probably Kwikset, being my luck. I may be able to get to Home Depot on Thursday and get a better door knob.
Thanks!


----------



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

Look for Schlage........it is a medium quality lock and knob can be flipped.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

There are youtube videos on how to flip the kwikset lockset.


----------



## hayley3 (Mar 4, 2008)

XSleeper said:


> There are youtube videos on how to flip the kwikset lockset.


Yeah I watched a video and I was able to remove the spindle but I could not get the keyhole thing out. I did order the tool but I figured I would go ahead and buy another doorknob, and if it works, I can use the Kwikset doorknob another time.


----------



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

Kwikset can be flipped but not for the novice.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Does the knob not rotate?


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

huesmann said:


> Does the knob not rotate?


A Kwikset lock does not have a square spindle. It is shaped like a ( .

So if you have a LH door, the cylinder will be upside down when you reverse it. So you need to remove and flip the cylinder, which is what all these posts are talking about.


----------



## Nickd83 (Feb 5, 2020)

Once you have the spindle out, you can take two slotted tech (small) screwdrivers and put one straight down next to the half moon and then the other opposite that, and you should be able to pop it right out without the tool. Not an obvious thing, but once you do it, its an "aha" moment for sure.


----------

